# Dish Network vs. DirecTV



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

How many times have your read that title?

I posted this over at DBSTalk but thought I may as well post it here too, because I know we have members who have these services and may can help me out.

We were with DTV for years, then switched to Dish when they got our locals and DTV did not offer them. DTV finally got locals in our market (negotiated the last network this past May) and we are no longer under contract with Dish. So we are thinking about changing and I want to make sure my justification is sufficient.

With Dish we currently serve four rooms with two 722 receivers and one 612 receiver with AT200 and pay about $120 per month. We do not have the premium channels.

We seem to consistently have issues with these receivers... we have swapped out two 722's and three 612's in the last couple of years. Plus they have had issues with keeping the locals negotiated, we have been without one or another a time or two, granted it was a short time... then AMC for a while (maybe even another channel, can't remember, but it has been several). We just have not been particularly satisfied.

If we switch to DTV we would go with the Genie and three C31 minis (maybe four - extra $50 up front) with the Premier package and only pay about $75 for the first three months and then it jumps to about what we are paying now with Dish for the rest of the year. After that, it jumps up to about $140 per month for the second year.

For two years, comparing the two and considering we get $100 off for a referral and paying the shipping on sending the Dish receivers back... then buying an AM21 ATSC tuner for our main room... it all comes out to about the same cost. However, we do get the Premium channels with DTV, although we don't care much for them, other than I get to watch a few boxing matches. We could actually save if we just went with basically the same channels we have now and not worry with the Premium channels. We would get them for three months, but over the full two years we could save quite a bit.

I want to make sure we are not missing anything. I think the channels are pretty much the same and it appears we will get everything we like in HD. I like that ESPNU is HD with DTV. And as stated above, we'll get a little more for at least three months. 

Is there anything that we are going to lose from Dish if we swap? Are there any particular functions with the receivers that are drastically different?

Ordering online with DTV there appears to be zero up front cost, unless we get the extra mini which is $50. Is this all pretty much the same if I order from a local dealer or can they offer a better deal?

Thanks!
Sonnie


----------



## Sean O (Nov 29, 2009)

I have DTV and no experiences with dish. My main deciding point when first shopping between the two was the entertainment packages. I love NFL ticket (only way to watch my Lions) and AMC. AT the time, DTV had a few more HD channels then Dish. I do not know if this is still true.

I can not speak for the receivers. I know we can record up to two shows at the same time and have a couple hundred hours of programs recorded.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Costco has a $200 cash card rebate for signing up through them by 12/4/12.

My wife and I have considered Costco, but living 50 miles south of the nearest store, we were not sure if we would make up the $55 member fee and gas cost to driver up there, especially when we don't need too much in bulk. We also eat out too much. Signing up through them would cover our fee and give us $145 for shopping. We could stock up on a few things for a while anyway... and use the difference to eat out more often. :thud:


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

It has been years since my wife and I used Dish Network.
We switched to DirecTV when we moved 6 years ago and we prefer DirecTV.

A lot can change in 6 years, but we had to replace our Dish Network receiver about once a year, because they kept dying. Conversely, we are still using the same old DirecTV receiver we got 6 years ago.
My second comment may not be valid any more, but 6 years ago, if you set a show to record with Dish Network and the show was moved to another time slot or the show was extended, the Dish DVR would record the show's original time slot, period. But DirecTV records the show if it moves or is a special 2-hour version or whatever--as long as the show is on the same channel and as long as it was a planned move, which shows up in the movie listings. In other words, if a show runs over because it was pre-empted by a game running over, it won't record the unplanned move.
Also, with DirecTV, you can say you want only first run, re-runs, or both when you set up to record a show.

These are software or firmware conveniences and may very well have been added to the Dish Network already. I'm not up to date.

Oh, and I recently saw a mention somewhere that DirecTV has something new which can record up to 5 channels at once, which could be handy if there are scheduling conflicts. I haven't looked into it yet, but I think it's time for me to upgrade my DVR to something newer for that feature, but I have no complaints aout this 6 year old DirecTV DVR.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Dish has not fixed the recording issue of making sure it records the entire show even if it goes over or gets delayed. It is quite aggravating... and now that you mention it, that is one thing my wife and I have missed since giving up DTV.

The 5 tuner box you are referring to is what we are getting. A Genie with 3 C31 mini clients. The Genie has a 1TB hard drive also. You can watch any recording in any room.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm glad you brought up this discussion, because that got us thinking that we should upgrade to a newer DVR. My wife called today and we have a new Genie DVR on the way. Still, I think it is impressive that this DVR lasted us 6 years, when the Dish Network DVRs had to be replaced once a year when they died.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Sonny,

I just signed on the DTV myself. We're also getting the Genie with 3 extral TVs all hooked up (all for free).

I choose the Choice Xtra package with HBO, Starz and Showtime free for 3-months and also free Sunday ticket. 

However I cannot tell you the quality or service because it’s not hooked up yet, but they'll be installing it on the 20th after we close on our house.

I think my total purchase per-month is $35.00 because I got $10 off for friend referral for 10-months and also another $10 off because I choose from them to do auto-debit from my bank acct for the monthly bill.

I think the 1st year is a wonderful deal on DTV for the 1st 12 months, but after that 12-months of discounts they’ll stick it to ya!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Same setup here Mike... installing this Friday the 9th. 

We went through the Costco site and got the $200 cash card, but we also got an additional $10 off for a full 24 months for the auto-debit. Of course there are the normal other discounts for the first year ($30 and another $10) and a smaller amount for the second year. Even after all the discounts run out it will be about the same as we are paying now. In a couple of years we may switch back to Dish if they have enough discounts and the right equipment. Who knows what will be going on by then. :huh:

Dan... same here... constant issues with the Dish receivers and it is aggravating to say the least. 6 years is remarkable... maybe we can get the same from our Genie's.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

One poster here that likes Dish. I switched over 10 years ago after being a DTV sub for more than 10 years. Only reason I would go back is if I thought I needed NFL Sunday Ticket, which my brother has so I do not need it. He recently went through an upgrade to the latest whole home DVR system. His upgrade was far from trouble free but he now at least has a working system -well most of the time anyway.

After experiencing both - his system and the dual Hopper system that has been up and running in my home since last April, I prefer the Hopper setup by a large margin. I upgraded from dual 722's and a 612. Single largest improvement is the Joey in our master bedroom. Small form factor and completely silent. I have also had no issues with the system since install.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I considered the Hopper, but it does not have an ATSC tuner and does not offer the ability to add one like the HR34 Genie, which offers the AM21N with USB plug and play. We need it to get our extra local channels. Dish also wanted me to pay $100 and the monthly fees would have increased about $15 over what I was already paying. I just couldn't see paying even more when I can get DTV for so much less and the ability to add the ATSC tuner integrated fully into the guide. The Genie mini-clients are also very small now and allow pause, rewind, etc.


----------



## Audiohallick (Sep 5, 2012)

It's strange reading so many of you all had receiver issues with Dish. I've had the same two receivers (ViP 612 and ViP 622) since 2008 with no issues at all:dontknow: I switched to DTV and had it installed the Wed before the start of The Walking Dead season 3.

So far my only complaint with DTV has to do with the navigation to see recorded shows and how to check whats scheduled to record. With Dish I just pressed the dvr button twice to show recorded shows or three times to see the scheduled shows. With DTV (unless I'm missing something) you have to navigate through the menu to access both functions and the menu just seems slow and stuttery.

PQ wise DTV seems to have a sharper, clearer picture so far.

As far as billing went I paid about 72/month(no longer getting discounts) which included both HD-DVRs, AT200 w/locals and no premiums.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You would think there would be a button on the remote to go directly to the DVR recordings. Do you have the HR34 Genie?

There is one thing I that has always aggravated me about the Dish DVR is that is will not record delayed shows and the overage. OTOH, DTV will record the entire show even if the time shifts due to delays. You do NOT want to be around my wife when her recorded show gets cut off early because there was a ballgame delay. Go outside... hide... whatever, but don't be nearby. :sarcastic:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I really like the onDemand Feature. If I forget to DVR it still be saved


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Audiohallick said:


> So far my only complaint with DTV has to do with the navigation to see recorded shows and how to check whats scheduled to record. With Dish I just pressed the dvr button twice to show recorded shows or three times to see the scheduled shows. With DTV (unless I'm missing something) you have to navigate through the menu to access both functions and the menu just seems slow and stuttery.


No. You just hit the 'List' button and the list of recorded shows comes up. As for seeing what's scheduled to record, there may be a quick way to get to it. But I wouldn't know as that isn't important to me so I've never looked for a quick way to get to the 'scheduled' list. You may be able to get to it by hitting the 'List' button twice. :huh:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am glad I got friends in high places to help me figure all this stuff out. Thanks mech... :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Who's your buddy?!?! :bigsmile:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Sonnie - I actually cancelled my previous order and did what you did and order it through Costco.

Its basically the same deal , but i'm getting the $200 gift card which will come in handy buying a new LED / LED for our family room 

Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Awesome... :T


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Just to clarify, my old HR20 DTV DVR will record time-shifted and extended length epsidoes of shows only if it was a _planned _move or extended length special, meaning it is listed that way in the Guide. It records according to how it is listed in the Guide.

It will not catch the whole show if the move was _un_planned, like a sports-related delay. 

To compensate for that, I can anticipate a game running over and record the time-slot following the delayed show. Since the Genie has 5 channels that can record at the same time, there shouldn't be too much trouble with recording conflicts when you record extra time. 

Alternatively, you can manually add time to either the beginning or ending of any scheduled recording event.

Like I say, it is automatic only if the move or added time was planned and listed in the Guide.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... I seem to remember our old DTV receiver (not sure the model) would shift with a game delay, etc. I am almost??? positive because I think??? I remember that be a major hiccup for my wife when we switched to Dish. I also think someone else confirmed this for the Genie too, but I could very easily be mistaken.


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Hmmm... I seem to remember our old DTV receiver (not sure the model) would shift with a game delay, etc. I am almost??? positive because I think??? I remember that be a major hiccup for my wife when we switched to Dish. I also think someone else confirmed this for the Genie too, but I could very easily be mistaken.


Not sure how this is possible since the dvr just records based on the guide. Without real time guide updates you can't do it.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Just thought I'd comment on the new HR34 Genie DVR.
I disabled the Power Save feature in Settings.
With the old HR20 DVR, if I turned it off with it on a channel that I like to watch the news on in the morning, I could turn it on in the morning and back up, so I could skip commercials.

I should be able to do that again now with the new HR34, but I haven't tested it yet, because I only thought to disable the Power Save feature today.

Just thought I'd pass that on.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I notice a lot of times I have the option to start from the beginning, but really haven't paid much attention to when that occurs. 

We have had quite a few freeze ups where we have to wait a few minutes before it will function, then it catches up on all the buttons pressed. My wife will press a button fifty-eleven times when it freezes... then when it unfreezes she's pushing more buttons trying to stop it from processing all those other buttons she pressed when it froze.

Then we have had some issues with the C31 mini-clients not working, black screen, freezing... and we have to restart the Genie to fix them. HOWEVER, it seems it may have been more related to losing our Internet signal. I initially had it hooked up to our Excede satellite Internet, which is about the most unreliable connection that ever existed. I switched it over to our DSL and although it is slower, at least it will keep the connection more reliably.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Some speculation on the freeze-ups; I think it may be catching up (downloading Guide info, perhaps) after a Power Save sleep, which would slow everything else down, because it is busy doing a lot in the background. 

We've experienced the same thing at times and the Power Save sleep as a possible cause is pure speculation on my part.

Now that I've disabled the Power Save function, I'll see if that problem goes away.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have had power saving mode turned off since day one, so I know that is not the issue for us.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah, I'm already not seeing any improvement there. Oh well...


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

I've often heard that DTV has better picture quality. Unless you are aware of specific channels with noticeably poor quality to use as a comparison I think it would be hard to judge unless they are side by side.
Now it is possible one has more channels that 'look good' compared to the other. 
With such similar technologies it does not seem PQ wuold be much different. At least not without some physical measurement. 
I am pretty picky, and overall very pleased with Dish. Is it perfect, not by a long shot. Some channels look lackluster and others less than sharp. But some others, especially local broadcasts are dazzling. Maybe not Blue Ray dazzling but very very good considering the degree of compression used in typical broadcasting. 
I am hooked on the Hpper w/Sllng, and after trying out a free Comcast trial on TV set box that never worked, I went ahead and upgraded to a HWS vs. my old Hopper with a plug in Sling.
I do like the improved interface with smart devices, plus some positive menu changes and what seems to be better remote control response. The original Joey continues to work as promised, and PQ on the Bedroom TV is just fine.


----------

